# roundcube Forbidden 403



## delike (31. März 2011)

Hallo an alle.

Ich werd hier noch verrückt...!

Ich habe ISPConfig 3 und Roundcube installiert und alles lief wunderbar.

es war keine IP in ISPConfig angelegt und alle Domains liefen über *.

Nachdem ich gestern eine zusätzliche IP brauchte habe ich die entsprechend in /etc/interfaces/network angelegt, server neugestartet und die 2 IP´s (Hauptip und zweite IP) im CP angelegt. Alle Domains verweisen jetzt vorerst auf die erste IP und nur eine Domain auf die zweite.

Soweit alles OK.

Gestern Abend musste ich dann allerdings feststellen das nur noch phpmyadmin über http://server.tld/phpadmin erreichbar war und sonst nichts.

Nach einigem lesen habe ich festgestellt das die symlinks im /var/www ordner ja nun nicht mehr funktionieren und hab daher den symlink "webmail" (für roundcube) gelöscht.

Ich habe mir dann die Datei /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf kopiert und als /etc/apache2/conf.d/roundcubemail.conf eingefügt und wie folgt etwas gekürzt und angepasst:


```
Alias /webmail /usr/share/roundcubemail

<Directory /usr/share/roundcubemail>
    Options FollowSymLinks
    DirectoryIndex index.php

    <IfModule mod_php5.c>
        AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

        php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
        php_flag track_vars On
        php_flag register_globals Off
        php_value include_path .
    </IfModule>

</Directory>
```
danach einen /etc/init.d/apache2 reload durchgeführt und ab jetzt erhalte ich auf http://server.tld/webmail immer einen 403 Forbidden...

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen wo hier das problem liegt?

Ich find einfach keine Anhaltspunkte mehr die mir irgendwie hilfreich sein könnten..


----------



## Till (31. März 2011)

http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-...b-sites-on-an-ispconfig-3-server-debian-lenny


----------



## delike (31. März 2011)

vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Da ich parrallel noch squirrelmail laufen habe und dieses howto auch schon gefunden habe, habe ich dieses befolgt und sqiurrelmail funktioniert auch.

nur roundcube will nicht.


----------



## Till (31. März 2011)

Hast Du denn auch das open_basedir für roundcube in den ispconfig server settings entsptrechend angepasst und danach zusätzlich in allen bisher bestehenden Webseiten geändert?


----------



## delike (31. März 2011)

Ahh.. du meinst unter System->serverkonfiguration->Web->PHP open_basedir ???

nee das hab ich noch ne gemacht, hab den open_basedir nur für momentan eine domain gesetzt und dann mit dieser getestet...


----------



## delike (31. März 2011)

immernoch FEHLER 403 _ Unzulässig!


----------



## Till (31. März 2011)

Du musst das zusätzlich in allen webs ändern. Die server settings sind nur der default für neue webs.


----------



## delike (31. März 2011)

also hatte des basedir jetzt in den settings und bei meiner testdomain eingetragen, allerdings immernoch ohne erfolg..


----------



## Till (31. März 2011)

Schau ins apache error.log und das error.log der Webseite, dort steht der Grund für den Fehler drin.


----------



## delike (31. März 2011)

hmm also dir error.log von der domain sagt folgendes:

[Thu Mar 31 16:06:44 2011] [error] [client xx.xx.xxx.xx] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/roundcubemail

.. hilfst mir auch ne weiter..

und die error.log vom apache sagt gar nichts... :'(


----------



## Till (31. März 2011)

Dann füge mal folgendes am Ende der apache2.conf datei ein:

<Directory /usr/share/roundcubemails>
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

und starte apache neu.


----------



## delike (31. März 2011)

das hatt ich auch grad gefunden und getestet. jetzt gehts 

Ich dank dir wie verrückt!! 

hier nochmal ein kompletter auszug der /etc/apache2/conf.d/webmail.conf für die Nachwelt 


```
###########################################
#This is basically a modified version of /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
# RoundCube default Apache configuration

Alias /webmail /usr/share/roundcubemail

<Directory /usr/share/roundcubemail>
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
DirectoryIndex index.php
AllowOverride All
Order allow,deny
Allow from all


# Authorize for setup
<IfModule mod_php4.c>
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
php_flag track_vars On
php_flag register_globals Off
php_value include_path .
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_php5.c>
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
php_flag track_vars On
php_flag register_globals Off
php_value include_path .
</IfModule>
</Directory>
#########################################
```


----------

